# Πόντικας



## shawnee

Στην περίπτωση που έχει παρονομαστεί κάποιος ως «Πόντικας» πως θα το ερμηνεύσω στην αγγλική γλώσσα; Προτιμώ το ‘The Rat’ βάση του μεγεθυντικού _ας_ άλλα γνωρίζω βέβαια και την σημασία του mouse. Τι θα προτείνατε;


----------



## Nightelf

προτείνω,
big mouse


----------



## elineo

_Smartass big mouse_. Shawnee you´ve reached the limits of the greek language. You ´ll drive all of us crazy. This word is a little _slang _ and can be used in a lot of cases with a different context.


----------



## shawnee

'Smart arse' is not the appropriate inference here, though big Mouse might do in the context that the person concerned was thus nicknamed because of his considerable laboratory experience. So a little irony is good here but not necessarily with derogatory intent, more playful I'd say. I hope the extra context helps. Having reached the limits of the Greek language I think I'll rest for a while


----------



## cougr

shawnee said:


> 'Smart arse' is not the appropriate inference here, though big Mouse might do in the context that the person concerned was thus nicknamed because of his considerable laboratory experience. So a little irony is good here but not necessarily with derogatory intent, more playful I'd say. I hope the extra context helps. Having reached the limits of the Greek language I think I'll rest for a while


 
Labmouse perhaps?


----------



## shawnee

Thanks cougr I'm not sure that labmouse is faithful enough to the namers' intention. Would something like 'Mouse Man' do? I'm taking the normally augmentive '_as_' here as an anthropomorphising device.


----------



## cougr

shawnee said:


> I'm taking the normally augmentive '_as_' here as an anthropomorphising device.



I think the 'ας' in Πόντικας simply denotes a male mouse as opposed to 'ποντικίνα', but then again it could be a rodentmorphising device.

In any case, is the character a "revhead" by any chance as the term Πόντικας is sometimes used to infer something akin to this. Or could it perhaps be the 

characters surname? I know of a few Pontikas' around here.

Or, (and I promise this will be my final suggestion on the matter as my limits have also been reached) how about, wait for it, "Mighty mouse".


----------



## shawnee

Ah, yes you're right about the 'as' here, I was thinking of 'aras' eg. O Nikolaras. I was thinking along the lines of a man who makes ντουλάπες = Ντουλάπας. Thanks also for the link I had no idea of the wider use of the term. As for what I'll settle for Βλέπουμε. Thanks to everyone and sorry for the  maddening type of question.


----------

